# Gesucht: Mitspieler



## Goldschlappi (15. April 2015)

Hallo,
ich spiele gerne Strategie Spiele (RTS/TBS), doch leider kenne ich wenige, die diese Spiele auch gerne spielen und deswegen wollte ich mal fragen, ob hier Strategie-Fans sind, mit denen man vielleicht mal eine Runde im MP spielen kann.

Beispiele von Games die ich gerne zocken würde wäre z.B. CiV, CoH, Wargame/RUSE oder AoE...  Eigentlich spiele ich sogut wie alle Strategiespiele gerne. ;D

Ein gewisses Alter sollte man aber schon haben (ab 16). Ich selbst bin 18.

Würde mich über Nachrichten freuen! ;D


----------



## seppo1887 (15. April 2015)

Spiele nur SC2 bin aber generell nen Freund von solchen spielen.


----------



## Goldschlappi (15. April 2015)

Starcraft 2 ist leider eines der Spiele, die ich nicht habe ;D


----------



## Goldini50 (15. April 2015)

welches CoH meinst du ?


----------



## jkox11 (15. April 2015)

Total War Serie?


----------



## Goldschlappi (15. April 2015)

Ich habe beide Teile (beim 2. leider nur Oberkommando West, aber beim Sale hole ich mir alles) und den ersten Teil komplett. Bei dem ersten Teil habe ich die Kampagne von allem durchgespielt, aber leider noch kein Multiplayer, bei CoH2 ist es genau andersherum ;D

In der Total War Serie bin ich sehr interessiert und habe mir deswegen auch beim letzten Angebot die Grand Master Collection gekauft, aber leider noch nicht reingeguckt und nur von vor paar Jahren kurze Erfahrungen mit Medieval 2 gemacht.


----------



## jkox11 (15. April 2015)

Ich werd nicht satt mit der Total War Reihe. Ich hab Rome, Medieval 2, Shogun 2 (leider nicht zufrieden damit) und Rome 2. Wenn du mal ne Partie daddeln willst  

Hearts of Iron 3 bin auch familiär damit. Auch sehr freaky.


----------



## Goldschlappi (17. April 2015)

Sonst keiner mehr Interesse?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (18. April 2015)

Ich bin was RTS angeht leider etwas eingefahren. Ich spiele eigentlich nur Dawn of War (nicht 2). Die anderen neueren hatte ich mir aber auch aus zeitgründen bisher noch nicht angesehen. Aber eben aus zeitgründen würde ich eh rausfallen.


----------



## denrusl (20. Mai 2015)

COH1-2 sowie einige Total War spiele sind vorhanden.

Gerne bereit mal mit zu spielen bzw Daten zur Kontaktaufnahme aus zu tauschen einfach ne PN schreiben ich habe noch einige mehr RTS Titel aufm Rechner bzw im Besitz aber bis ich die alle hier aufgezählt habe naja...


----------



## GeneralGonzo (26. Mai 2015)

Ich werde zur Verfügung stehen, sobald "Act of Aggression" Ende Juni auf dem Markt erscheint !

Zuletzt intensiov RTS habe ich RA3 gespielt. War damals bei WC3 Rang 60 der Weltrangliste.....also echter RTS Fan mit Basbuilding! Diese Taktik-RTS wie CoH und Dawn of War sind eher nicht mein Ding!


----------



## HenryChinaski (28. Mai 2015)

Hey,

stehe sowas immer offen gegenüber. Bei deinen erwähnten sind interessante dabei. Ich selbst bin da offen für einiges, wobei ich auch mehr die Basisbau Games bevorzuge.
Allerdings bin ich zeitlich etwas eingeschränkt.

An Games sag ich mal C&C, AoE, Empire Earth, Civ, alles mögliche...RUSE usw. sah sehr interessant aus, allerdings hat mich irgendwas abgeschreckt, was mit Seuche zu tun hat (Origin, online irgendwas?).
Im Moment bin ich aber auch gerade sehr von World of Warships geflashed...

MfG,
Henry


----------



## Kandzi (16. Juli 2015)

Lieber spät als nie^^

Wäre auch dabei

Habe: Total War(rome1,rome2,Empire,Shogun),CoH(1&2)
Bestimmt noch mehr die mir im Moment nicht einfallen


----------



## GeneralGonzo (16. Juli 2015)

Heute Abend startet die Multiplayer Beta von Act of Aggression für Vorbesteller via Steam.

Also ich bin am Start! Wohl noch nicht heute, lege aber die Tage dann los.....


----------



## Xanrel (21. Juli 2015)

Ich hab auch Lust einzusteigen..  Habe momentan jedoch nur Planetary Annihilation, Port Royale 3 sowie sehr alte Spiele, wo es noch keinen MP gibt (wenn dann nur LAN)
Welche Spiele könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen? Welche werden auch noch aktiv gespielt?


----------



## Kandzi (28. Juli 2015)

Ich zock atm viel CoH2
Wird auch noch von den Entwicklern supportet. Im August erscheint ein neues "Addon"
Ansonsten würde ich noch vermuten, dass Rome2 /Attila,AoE gespielt wird.


----------

